# Decoys spreads.



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I have had some great debates with many hunting buddies lately on a couple decoy topics...

1. How big of a spread should you have? 
I like big spreads with lots of white decoys on the edges and geese, swans or doors as confidence birds. I also believe in throwing out a mixed bag; mallards, pintails, gadwalls, divers, etc. 

What do you guys think?

2. If you're not shooting at geese but I still have goose decoys in my spread while goose is closed... can you get in trouble for hunting them?

Again what are your opinions? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

oh boy, here we go!

you should have as big of a spread as the particular situation calls for. Big or small.
I'v shot countless 2 man limits of mallards over as little as 4 decoys, I'v also shot several multiman limits of geese over as many as 15 dozen decoys and every were in between.


location, presentation, and hide are more important then decoys IMO..


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with that. I think time of year has a lot to do with it too 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

My experience has been to go as natural as possible, which means pretty small in most cases, because the majority of guys out there are throwing out every decoy they have. Early season it doesn't make as much of a difference, but later in the year a few well placed decoys in a nice spot is much better than massive flocks in my opinion.


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

T-dubs-42 said:


> My experience has been to go as natural as possible.


I've always tried to see what the birds in the area are doing and try to mimic that whether that's a big spread or a small family group


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Pot holes you can get away with very few. Big open water make it look like a rest pond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

MallardFlew said:


> I have had some great debates with many hunting buddies lately on a couple decoy topics...
> 
> 1. How big of a spread should you have?
> I like big spreads with lots of white decoys on the edges and geese, swans or doors as confidence birds. I also believe in throwing out a mixed bag; mallards, pintails, gadwalls, divers, etc.
> ...


What's your opinion on using goose decoys when they're out of season?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I really like using goose decoys all year. It makes my spread more visible especially when I hunt big bodies of water and also I feel like it gives some confidence to the birds. I have found out if you're in the right spot at the right time though it shouldn't really matter. The ducks know where they want to be.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Goose decoys are tricky, especially floaters on water. When we hunt with goose floaters we typically use more geese than ducks. The WMA's get more tricky with goose floaters too, they can help you, or they can flare ducks. I rarely use goose floaters when the season is closed, mostly I don't like geese dropping in if I can't shoot them. There are no rules saying you can't use goose decoys when the season is closed.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

quackaddict35 said:


> Pot holes you can get away with very few. Big open water make it look like a rest pond.


In my opinion, I don't think anyone could put it better than this.

Ogden Bay, I'll take no more than 12 decoys. Bigger refuges and migration pit stops, I'll take around 12 dozen, if I'm on the big water. But I'm a true believer that location matters more. I've seen some old timers come out of the marsh with 4 decoys and 7 ducks.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

MallardFlew said:


> I have had some great debates with many hunting buddies lately on a couple decoy topics...
> 
> 1. How big of a spread should you have?
> I like big spreads with lots of white decoys on the edges and geese, swans or doors as confidence birds. I also believe in throwing out a mixed bag; mallards, pintails, gadwalls, divers, etc.
> ...


 Early season - Two Drake Shoveler Decoys

Mid Early Season - Two Drake Shoveler and Two Pintail Decoys

Public Shooting Grounds - 5 million coot decoys

Mid Season - Two Shoveler, Two Pintail, Two Widgeon, Two Gadwall, and 6 Buffleheads in raft away from the others.

Mid Late Season - 6 Cans, 6 Buffs, 4 Goldeneyes, 6 Scaup, 4 read heads, and anyone diver I can find.

Late Season - Everything I got with goosens mixed in.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Early season - Two Drake Shoveler Decoys
> 
> Mid Early Season - Two Drake Shoveler and Two Pintail Decoys
> 
> ...


Even numbers are bad luck. Always put out an odd number of decoys


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Even numbers are bad luck. Always put out an odd number of decoys


And I thought I was the only superstitious one. This is funny because I always run a odd number of decoys. I don't think anyone else I hunt with has ever noticed though.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> And I thought I was the only superstitious one. This is funny because I always run a odd number of decoys. I don't think anyone else I hunt with has ever noticed though.


Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> And I thought I was the only superstitious one. This is funny because I always run a odd number of decoys. I don't think anyone else I hunt with has ever noticed though.


We always used even numbers of decoys on odd numbered days and odd number of decoys on even numbered days. This is an old market hunter fact proven method. Also we had 2 hens for every drake since ducks are well known polygamists. We rarely intermingled species as this is not a good idea. Our spreads primarily consisted of mallards with 4 Pintail decoys with them. You never went duck hunting without several bacon and egg sandwiches and a small bag of cookies or you would put a hex on the whole trip if you did. We never spent more than 5$ on a duck call because the ducks could never tell the difference between some fancy schmantzy duck call and a 3$ Faulks. In fact still today my go to call is my Faulks that is 50 years old and I paid around $2 for it back then. As grandpa used to say after about the middle of the season, the best way to call ducks is to put your duck call into your coat pocket and leave it there. The ducks by mid season become "call shy". I can't even begin to tell you how many times I had flocks come right on in without me even calling them in the latter half of the season.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

My opinion is if you are hunting Big open water bigger the spread the better.Pot holes no more then 2 doz maybe three depending on the sizes of hole. Mixed is great. the white is smart on the big water. Try matching what in the area as well. No you cant get in trouble for having geese in your spread why they are closed.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Goose decoys are tricky, especially floaters on water. When we hunt with goose floaters we typically use more geese than ducks. The WMA's get more tricky with goose floaters too, they can help you, or they can flare ducks. I rarely use goose floaters when the season is closed, mostly I don't like geese dropping in if I can't shoot them. There are no rules saying you can't use goose decoys when the season is closed.


that was a great day


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> And I thought I was the only superstitious one. This is funny because I always run a odd number of decoys. I don't think anyone else I hunt with has ever noticed though.


 I noticed you had 17 in your spread.:mrgreen:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Muskrat decoy on a jerk line. Fully flocked of coarse. Best confidence decoy ever!


----------

